# Stream Advice



## mbpetey (Sep 13, 2007)

I would love to get some thoughts/advice and expertise from everyone. 
I am planning on taking a good friend of mine (who actually got me started in this exciting sport a couple of years ago) and his 16-year-old son - who will be visiting from out of state at the end of the month - out fishing. We are thinking about hitting the Middle Provo during a weekday and then we'll be camping up above Fairview Canyon over the weekend. 
They really prefer streams or rivers to stillwaters and we have done Huntington Creek before (just below the dam) and are thinking about doing it again, however I was hoping some of you might have opinions on some other places that I have never tried. 
I have wondered about either Upper or Lower Fish Creek. Also there's the stream coming into the north end of Electric lake. 
I've also considered trying Thistle Creek or Diamond Fork on our way up there.
Any advice or recommendations would be appreciated. Are there some I have missed in that area? Where would you go? Thanks tons!


----------



## flyguy7 (Sep 16, 2007)

Make sure to fish Straight Canyon immediately below Joes Valley Reservoir.


----------



## mbpetey (Sep 13, 2007)

flyguy7 said:


> Make sure to fish Straight Canyon immediately below Joes Valley Reservoir.


 Yeah I wondered about that one. Any recommendations on flies to use up that way?


----------



## campfire (Sep 9, 2007)

It sounds like you have already fished the right fork of Huntington ( Below Electric Lake). Have you tried the left fork. You have to hike either up from the Forks of the Huntingon campground or down from Miller's Flat Reservoir. In addition to Straight Canyon ( which I too would recommend) you might try Seely Creek, Lowry Water and The Dragon, all tributaries of Joes Valley. Seely Creek is a little more work but can on occasion be worth it. You can hike up from Joes valley, or down from the road to Pete's Hole and there is an ATV trail just above the switch backs where you can get close enough to hike to a gorge access.


----------



## flyguy7 (Sep 16, 2007)

They are not picky fish and the water is swift with mostly boulder pockets. High floating attractors work better than anything such as stimmies, chernobyl ants, swishers PMX, etc. etc.. If things get tough you can run a 20 inch dropper with a very fast sink rate like a copper john or Tungteaser, but usually you don't need to.


----------



## mbpetey (Sep 13, 2007)

campfire,

Yeah I did the right fork for the first time last year and had a blast. As a beginner it was the first stream I had had decent success on (7 fish out of one hole, until a large brown jumped out of the stream and up and over a branch hanging over the hole, of course scaring everything for miles :lol: )
I have wondered about trying the left. How much of a hike is it for a couple of semi outta-shape middle-aged guys? I will keep the others in mind. I don't know if we will have enough time to head that way, but I would love to try them sometime.

flyguy7,

I remember thinking how swift that water was when I saw it last, but also how cool the boulder pockets looked. Is it really hard to control your drifts?


----------



## campfire (Sep 9, 2007)

mbpetey,
The Left Fork Of Huntington Creek is not a hard hike at all and can be as easy as you choose. I would suggest parking at the Forks of the Huntington Campground. There is a small day use fee to park there. You can begin fishing right at the campground and I have caught fish within arms reach of my truck. There is a good foot/horse trail that follows the streram all the way through the canyon to Miller's Flat. You can hike as far or as little as you like. The stream is not quite as easy to fish as the right fork. There is more pocket water and the trees/willows line the stream but I think it gets a little less pressure then the Right Fork and can be pretty good fishing at times. If you fish the Huntington (either fork)do as I say and not as I do. ( I really hate the hasle of keeping and carring fish on a stream.) As with many streams with a population of browns, it is getting "taken over" by the very successful browns that are pushing the cutthroats out and stunting. Keep a couple of browns and turn all the cutthroats loose. Good luck.


----------

